# Is Everybody Ready for Winter?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm more than ready for winter, been counting the months off since May.Having spent 40 years in hot, muggy, insufferable Florida, I welcome fall and winter here in N Carolina. Hot weather is the bane of my life. Can't wait to start wearing my thermals, down coat, and warm socks. My hay bill will triple during winter, but I'm not complaining  and I don't mind breaking up ice in the trough, or hauling hot water to the barn.My next project is to wash all my horse blankets. P.S. Although I live in the " South" I have 100% Yankee blood running through my veins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm pretty well ready for winter. We are supposed to be expecting an insanely cold and snowy winter here so I'm not looking forward to it by any means. I spent last winter in the north part of the Okanagan vally in British Columbia so I had a nice mild winter skipping the polar vortex and all. This winter is supposed to make last winter a joke... Brr! 

My thing left to do is sell my old minivan and buy an SUV so I can get in to work (15 min away) every day. I'm waiting till a friend gets back from BC to help me vehicle shop hopefully sometime later this month.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

For horses, yes, I'm ready. Not much to do there: hay, fences, water will be moved when it goes below freezing.

For people - no:wink: Need to get more wood up to the house. I think that's the plan for the next two weekends and maybe that'll be it. Need to rearrange equipment for the snowbanks and take out the window screens. Too early for that yet. I want the ground frozen before I move equipment and the house flies are desperately searching for their winter home in my house again. The other people things are MDH's responsibility and he always waits till the last minute. Woe to him. Not my problem.:lol:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Each year as we get older, and the MS weakens the DH a bit, things take a bit longer and more are done by me alone. I have gotten to just have him do a few things he likes, and help with the things that I have a hard time doing alone. WE are not on a farm property, but my horse is ready….blankets are out, farm is pretty much ready for winter. Here at the lake-they come to get the outdoor furniture next week to put it in storage….awning guys will come when they can-always prior to snowfall. Dock removal is on the schedule and they will be here shortly, as will the guys to get the boat. Jet skis already out and winterized, planters empty and packed away, bird feeders up, generator serviced and ready. I think we are well on the way, and another 2 weeks we will be done. RIght on schedule.

Oh-and one piece unflattering snowsuit ready to do chores in in the cold. ;-)


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The "light" is changing, I love the fall light. No, not ready....I just wait and freak out when "winter" (e.g., snow, hard freezes) gets here, if it does. Other than that, I try to put it out of my mind.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My order of flannel lined jeans and merino wool long underwear got here Friday. I think I'm ready for winter here in Dixie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NOPE, still harvesting, still have hay to bale and bring in, and still want to ride before freeze up and snow fly!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Winter??? Our AC kicked on this evening.LOL 

Got all our supply of hay in.

One tank heater is in but not plugged in yet, one tank I have to switch out to a tank with a heater in it, one tank emptied for the winter, and one moved closer to an outlet and the heater put in.

Have a few liquids (fly spray and some topicals) at the barn I'll have to bring up and put in the garage. 

Can't winterize the lawn mowers yet as they are still in use.

That's about as much as we have to do to get ready for winter.


----------



## Showjumper26 (May 8, 2014)

Winters started here in Britain. Cold rain and wind is making all my horses miserable  my new horse who we have just out a deposit on so the vet can come give her the once over before she leaves , need everything new so I need to spend all the money I've saved over the past few months to get her some rugs ! We need to get her a stable and some matting too... Winter is miserable in Britain. It goes on all year really  we get like 2 seasons , winter and summer with rain for a month.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

We had 20oC yesterday.. we're having a super warm Autumn so far. We have had some biting rain and wind, though.

Last winter was so cool, I don't think we dipped under -5oC and only had a sprinkling of snow. I am hoping this year we get more snow, and proper cold weather! 

All out garden furniture was packed away a couple of weekends ago, and the thermostat set to winter timings.

I dug out my woolies and hung them out.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The most important task for us is done... reviewing our winter round bale needs with our hay supplier. It doesn't get as cold as up north, but we still go through _a lot_ of hay.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I love winter here! The mountains are snow capped but it's still very warm lower down during the day - 70s today and possibly 80 tomorrow. But the horses are becoming wooly bears.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Been ready. There are a ton of reasons life in the South is great. However, the heat and humidity aren't.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

we had a bizzare few days in early September where it was freezing and snowing. Since then it has been gorgeous. I was walking and riding till 7pm in a t shirt yesterday. High for today of around 20 degrees, and the 7 day forcast is, for the most part, gorgeous.

That said, winter can hit any day at this point. Last year it hit mid October and held till almost may. The predictions for this winter are pretty bleak, cold and snowy.

The horses are getting fuzzy, oats are stock piled, stack of round straw and hay bales here. My garden is harvested, just need to mulch the rose bushes and I'm good to go.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

we still have some manure to spread , some dirt to move and the stall mats put down near the feeders in the pens. still 90 here , so tired of the heat . I am so ready for it be 70 or less.
I have not worn a jacket in three years. I could not get grass to grow this year where i wanted it, no water and to blasted hot. Maybe I can the hubby to get some sand in now, so if it ever rains , I will not have to walk and slide through the clay mud. Snow.. whats that ??


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been prepping for winter all summer! Getting hay bought and stacked, the paddock paradise is almost done. The horses are pretty easy, since our soil isn't prone to making mud, thankfully! Last winter our well pump froze, so last weekend we beefed up the well house and insulated it better. I caulked cracks in the siding and around windows, and this weekend we are replacing worn out weather stripping. I should also probably vacuum out the vents. DH is getting firewood for the garage/studio woodstove and blowing out the sprinkler system soon. 
I'd say we are just about ready!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our heating has started to go on in the evening and we've had a few night frosts but still lovely fall weather and I intend to make to most of it
My outdoor water tank heaters were all cleaned and put away in working order so they can just be got out when needed
The lofts all cleaned out ready for the next load of hay - and we've got a decent supplier
The trailers got a new parking space at the side of the barn and just a bit of stuff to clear away so the snow plow can clear the drive without running into anything
Some fencing to finish at the side so we can turn the horses out direct on to there this winter - no more leading them on ice to the bottom paddocks
I want to get some better way of feeding hay in the paddocks - throwing on the ground is quick and easy but we get so much wastage
Need to get the house generator serviced - the guy turned up to do it in February and couldn't reach it through the deep snow and he's never been back


----------



## ColtyandSaxonsmama (Feb 28, 2014)

I am never ready...always cold, but am really good at layering. Colt is ready; my boy is already woolly. Even his legs. Shedding blade will come out in January. Silly "desert" horse overcompensating .


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I love this time of year right up until january. Then hunting season is over and I'm ready for it to stat warming up again. I really don't have a heck of alot to do come winter. I have even been cutting grass on christmas eve.:lol: Of course I've been plowing the driveway to, sooooooo.:shock:


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

Annual rye is growing well in one section of the pasture, Paradise Paddock track is finished except for a load of gravel that should be coming in a week or two, hay barn is filled with square bales, and stall mats are down outside the run in to keep mud down. It's nearly November, and still no freeze - all my flowers are still blooming, and the coastal bermuda in the pasture is as green as the fescue. Autumn in north Georgia is our reward for surviving the heat and humidity of summer!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't wait for whatever winter Texas gets; it's my first one. I'm ready to feel cold again!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

winter.. no I am not ready for it.. living in the midwest and getting lots of lake effect snow.. where I live does not believe in plowing at all either, they just drive around and dump sand on the roads.. Plus our power loves to go out at the worst times.. and last winter we had over a week straight with High temps like 10 below zero. and at one time I had 10 foot drifts at the end of my driveway.. oh yeah.. not looking forward to that AT ALL..LOL


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope I'm ready! Last year's frigid temps forced me to actually buy some real winter clothes, so for the first time in many, many years I actually have winter boots and a winter coat! It's a step up from layers of sweat shirts and kmart sneakers! lol.

I did, however, sell my jeep in favor of a more fuel-efficient Hyundai this year. This will be my first winter driving a 2-wheel-drive. Hopefully I can manage it without getting stuck!

We also got some heated troughs and short hose pieces for watering the horses. Last year the transmission went out on our cub cadet, but now we're set with a new transmission and are ready to plow with it!

Unfortunately we still don't have lights on our arena, so the season of evening rides is coming to an end.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Still hitting highs of 94* this week... If anyone needs me I'll be on the back patio sipping lemonade.

I've always wanted to live somewhere where the leaves turn different colors. I went to Virginia earlier this month and I want to move already.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Not at all, probably because here winter is just leaving :lol: Despite being spring, we still have freezing days and rain, then other times its warm (even hot sometimes) and sunny, this is a confusing time of the year. 

Im just sitting by an open window right now soaking up the afternoon sunlight. 

Sometimes I wish we had a white christmas, Im planning on heading to Europe to spend xmas with relatives in a few years, but until then, ill just have to deal with 45 degree heat waves.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

sjharris53 said:


> Annual rye is growing well in one section of the pasture,


sj, do your horses graze the annual rye well? I have heard such mixed reviews about its palatability and have been wondering about it. I assume you graze it before it heads out?

Well, winter seems like it is almost here! We got mountain snow over the weekend, and have had 2 hard freezes in a row...time to deworm for bots.


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> sj, do your horses graze the annual rye well? I have heard such mixed reviews about its palatability and have been wondering about it. I assume you graze it before it heads out?


This is the first year I have grown annual rye. I spent a lot of time reading university research on annual rye for horses to help cut down hay costs. I even planted a recommended variety. I plan to put them on that section for a few days, then off again when they eat the rye down to 4". I only over seeded one section; all three sections have some good established fescue that can be eaten over the winter as well. Since I only have 3.5 acres divided into three sections plus a track, I rotate my two horses all during the growing season. Right now they are on the track and eating hay while I let the rye reach at least 6" height, which won't be much longer. The other two sections are off limits now due to a maple tree that the leaves are changing color and falling from. That will be cut down this winter.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

No I am not ready.

I have all the stuff. Hay is bought. Only have two more things to do with cows before the big stuff is done. 

But, I am not ready. My body has not adjusted yet to the cold temps. Brrrrr.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ready, yeah, but looking forward to it, not so much.. 

Hays good, water well make happen, fat and happy =2 outta 3. We'll see.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It appears winter is about to arrive here in dixie.....low around freezing Saturday and highs in the high forties......and a stiff north wind at about 20 mph......snow flurries in the mountains.....where we'll be riding......

Yea, that about describes winter time in dixie......but, as I can't change the weather I'm glad I'm ready.....

Also got the time change saturday night.......spring forward....fall back....daylight is going to be an hour earlier.....


----------



## sjharris53 (Jan 31, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> ....snow flurries in the mountains.....where we'll be riding......


Riding while it's snowing is one thing I've never done here in Georgia, but hope to get a chance to do this winter. Saturday morning the temps will be below freezing, and the high only up to 50. I'll be helping out doing trail maintenance at Garland Mountain - wearing thick socks and gloves!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Supposed to drop below freezing here too so today I got the mini's water tank moved to it's position by an electrical outlet and put the heater in. Tomorrow I'll have to get the Thunder herd's tank situated (hope they drink a lot tonight because it was still too full today for me to be able to tip it over) and throw the heater in the cat's water bucket and then I'm set.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Best part of living in AZ is no daylights saving. I never understood it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Here winter means rain, and rain , and more rain. We have to grit your teeth and tolerate it as a payment for the 5 months of amazing mild , green, and humidity and bug free weather we get over the summer. There isn't much preparation required, just to mentally understand that we are entering the "gray" season, and to hunker down and endure the wet.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

we have a chance for some rain ! YEAH .. CA is so dry , kinda like AZ . It hit 90 today.
Sat it will be 79 or 71 and chance of rain showers. Sprinkles compared to Oregon or Wash..


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Ugh....winter.

Ready though. Round bales and square in and ready. Horse is finally growing a winter coat. Took blankets to the barn. Serviced the truck. Pulled out the winter clothes and checked the winter boots. I kinda melted them last year in front of a propane heater and had to use caulk around the melted gaps. Hoping to get another winter out of them!

Still need to park the trailer and pull the mats out. Won't do that until mid Nivember. Hoping to still haul to some of the parks before it gets real bad!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd rather it be summer, 80°, and the sun went down at 9PM. But if snow and 80° weather could be put together and snow not melt , that'd be awesome!

But I'm pretty sure we'll be ready  At least we have hay and wood ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah we finally got some in California !! Lots of wind first, made me want to sing Oklahoma..
but then the rain finally showed up.. It Smells so good ! 
Won't change the severe drought status, but it is a start.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess discretion is the better part of valor so we begged off on our mountain ride this morning.....

Low thirties and the wind is blown around 30mph.....to much to be riding in the forest as the limbs will surly be falling....we'll try again in the morning.

And the wind....cried.....Mary.....


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> I guess discretion is the better part of valor so we begged off on our mountain ride this morning.....
> 
> Low thirties and the wind is blown around 30mph.....to much to be riding in the forest as the limbs will surly be falling....we'll try again in the morning.
> 
> And the wind....cried.....Mary.....


Learned that lesson the hard way. Luckily the huge branch landed just behind us and not on us. The last time I rode in the woods on a windy day!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems that by being prepared for the worst, it doesn't happen.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, this is my first winter in a long time where I'm not working a job that keeps me outside, so that will be nice. This is also the first winter ever where I don't have an indoor arena. Not so nice. We'll see how it goes. Lola's owner told me if we get a lot of snow to just hope on her bareback and have some fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Nooo!!!!! Summer wasn't long enough to rest us from last winter.

It's cold, already frosted this weekend, and the wind is brutal!

Some wood is cut but we got a looong way to go. Hay isn't delivered yet but I've still got pasture. My tomato plants froze and I've got 60 lbs of tomatoes to can, another 100 lbs, at least, green . The kale and beet greens are yummy though!

The best bonus is fuzzy warm horse snuggles, I love the start of their winter coats. 

Oh, the persimmon seeds were spoons here this year.
What did y'all's show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course I am ready for winter, I booked my vacation to Puerto Vallarta starting in December.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Seeing as I work outside every day, except Sunday, since that is my day off...I am as ready as I will ever be. I am older and a bit more creakier....so I have heavy long johns to go under my jeans, turtlenecks to go under my flannel and sweatshirts, thick socks to go on my toes in my boots. 

For two days now we have had wind gusts up to 40 mph in Virginia, temperature hasn't gone up past 52 degrees and last night it got down to 34 degrees.....contemplating either putting the horses in tonight with hay or throwing their blankets on...will see how my one QH mare is when they come in for grain later. She never seems to grow much of a coat and is usually the coldest of the 4....


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Today I cut a piece of foam insulation for the water trough. Every winter I think that more water evaporates than the horse drinks. This year, that is NOT happening!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

Gonna be back in the 80s this week... Anyone want to trade places??? I swear I'm moving somewhere with snow.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought my winter hay "way back", always do. That is b/c when just a little cold pops up, so does the price of hay. 

Today I decided maybe winter is coming. It was cloudy, pretty windy and cool, so I worked w my mare thinking it might get worse. After we finished, it warmed up, the wind quit and it was sunny. hmph! An hour later, the clouds moved back in and the mother of all storms let loose...and it was cold!:shock: Well, okay...relative to here, it was cold (50's). There it is! The price of hay will be a few bucks higher per bale, tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My horse is...sort of. I've got blankets out at the barn (he's boarded). I still need to do his clipping to take care of the super sweaty areas on him. Eventually I'll get there...I guess in the meantime I can just do nice, easy rides to reduce the chances of him sweating. Oh...darn...

At our house, however, we're not even close to ready. We just moved a month ago, so we're still figuring out, well, everything. We have a wood burning fireplace now (none before), so we're going to get some firewood and figure out a way to keep it dry outside. We still have to have the chimney inspected - and cleaned if need be, the furnace checked out, fix a loose piece of siding on the roof at the second story, buy heavy curtains (to block cold air) for all the windows (5' tall windows on both levels), fix basement insulation, put down an area rug in the living room (hardwood floor and it gets cold), find ALL of our winter clothes (still packed up somewhere!), and the list goes on.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh...I still need to find all of my winter clothes, put the plastic sheets up on the windows that have yet to be replaced and get some new thermals.

I did however, get a free heavy turnout blanket from my BO! Which is super awesome. I still need to invest in a stable blanket though....


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I hope it is ok, OP, if I ask a "beginning of winter" related question?

Does anyone else get hungry more often during the day at the beginning of winter - as in those first few days when the temps significantly drop?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

YES! I Do!

Made a GIANT 10 gallon pot of stew yesterday! Sooo yummy! Heats you to your bones. I took it off the burner at four and by 11pm it still hadn't cooled off, still steaming and too hot to put in the fridge. This morning on the stove it was still warm! DD calls it my magic steak stew, for a kid that doesn't like cooked veggies she sure put enough away last night...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot of stew! It has snapped cold (for here), chili and chili relleno making time!! I didn't grow or roast the chilies...but I watched them being roasted!!! :lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Yup, gotta put on some fat to survive the winter. Trouble is I don't. Weather that was predicted for yesterday didn't transpire as I was all set to get the new rain sheet on the one horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DreaMy said:


> Gonna be back in the 80s this week... Anyone want to trade places??? I swear I'm moving somewhere with snow.


Me, me, me , me

The snow arrived this morning, which is bad enough but we still have crop out that we could not get harvested....

This could be the end of us as farmers, we were already running lean, and when spring doesn't turn up until May, and then it rains for a couple of months, summer makes a very poor effort and the fall isn't much better, I'm not sure we have enough in the bins to keep going.......


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, today I officially started serving the girls their dinner in the dark, 2014. So, I guess like it or not, winter cometh.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Yesterday the wind picked up from the west with strong gusts. Good thing it was too cold for rain, just a bit of snow that has almost vanished now. The boys have good shelter, an old cabin, down in the trees to bum up against with a big round bale set close by.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We had our first snow last weekend, had a few mornings of 10*F, edges of the river froze, I am ready for winter!

All summer clothes are packed away, heavy coats and wool brought out of storage. 
Cows are all sorted, calves ship next week. Hopefully will have the pastured cattle, gathered and shipped back to their home in California by Thanksgiving. Booked our trip to Las Vegas for the NFR..a little vacation before we have to start feeding cows.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Winter arrived here this morning. We woke up to snow and it has been snowing all day. Not too bad though as this is a month later than the previous 2-3 years. DH put the blade on the tractor and I hung the hoses in the garage and plugged in the trough heaters. I also switched the horse out of their rain sheets and into their winter blankets.

Now I'm, waiting for enough snow to get out and go X country skiing.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Raked the yard in time for the snow today. Expecting 7" here and 4" where I work. I drive 180 miles to where I'm working now, and 120 of them are little two lanes. 

Doesn't really bother me. I have enough stuff in the truck to survive a few days, people know my itinerary, and I never change it without letting someone know.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hopefully the city I live in is ready.... we're supposed to be getting anywhere from 10 to 15" of snow today through tomorrow. Some areas may see 20" or more. :!: Single digits after the storm. Warnings are out here.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's dry enough we're only supposed to get an inch or so of snow but the temperature change will be extreme. I haven't gotten my winter clothes out yet!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Weird weather area here. Prairie storms that head our way seem to split when they hit the Canadian shield and all the forests and lakes, then go NE and SE, skirting us. Not complaining. We have snow, a dusting yesterday and again last night. Lots of lawn showing thro yet. Less than an hour north they got about 5" of snow, same southward.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

A long December is one of my favorite songs. Not really relevant, but thought I would throw it out there anyway.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I just got the trough in its insulated box. I wasn't supposed to because I had surgery last week, but shhhh. 
Now I am praying for snow since I seeded yesterday. Frost seeding works best with snow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

It is cold here today with temps reaching a measly -16 without wind chill. We got about 3-4" of snow since yesterday morning so it feels like winter. Although I thought I was ready, it is always a shock when the snow flies and the temps take a big nosedive.

I have some ice around the edge of one of my troughs which is worrisome. I used a submersible heater and am not sure if it can keep up. I may have to try another one...

This pretty much sums up where we are at with winter. LOL!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^Yucky!!!! No snow here yet, a few flakes fall but don't stick. I did buy a winter helmet cover but I haven't used it yet, hasn't been that cold. Everything I needed to do to the pastures and getting hay in is done, weeks ago. In two weeks I am off to Puerto Vallarta for a few weeks to escape winter, aaahhhh.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Mercy! How do you all stand temperatures that low? I'm ok a day or two of it getting down in the teens but then after that I'm more than ready for a warm spell.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Winter arrived last night, and we were still harvesting, crossing fingers that we just have cold, not snow and we can get this thing done


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really hope you can make it Golden. You life sounds so hard. Reaffirms that I am so total weather and work wimp in comparison. I'll keep my cozy city life .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Farming is a great life, but after this year a regular job with regular hours and pay sounds more attractive, let someone else try and feed the planet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Uggg, nope. 

Not ready for it to be -4*F on Thursday night. 

Never ready for that.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

waresbear said:


> ^^^^Yucky!!!! No snow here yet, a few flakes fall but don't stick. I did buy a winter helmet cover but I haven't used it yet, hasn't been that cold. Everything I needed to do to the pastures and getting hay in is done, weeks ago. In two weeks I am off to Puerto Vallarta for a few weeks to escape winter, aaahhhh.


Warmer weather and the ocean, sounds like Heaven! But be very careful down there, many areas have travel warnings/advisories, especially warning of no travel at night, or no travel at all. Have fun, and stay safe! Send some of that warm weather and sunshine northward, LOL.

It's still snowing here, although the heavy snow remains more north. We didn't get all that much here, maybe 4 to 5". I dread what is yet to come, some below zero temps next week. Is it too soon to be wishing for Spring?!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Winter arrived here with a vengeance yesterday ;-; It went from 60/70s and sunny to snowing and in the teens in a day. Welcome to Colorado, I guess xD


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What altitude are you at Zexious, life can get tough there I know.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I might say winter has arrived her in the UK - rain, rain, more rain with wind!

Forecasters have been predicting a hard winter for the UK, makes me laugh. Get two days of frost which is barely going into the ground , and it is a 'hard' winter.

Two inches of snow and the country comes to a standstill.

Would love to hear the moans if there was a 'real' winter with deep drifts.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Well, I might say winter has arrived her in the UK - rain, rain, more rain with wind!
> 
> Forecasters have been predicting a hard winter for the UK, makes me laugh. Get two days of frost which is barely going into the ground , and it is a 'hard' winter.
> 
> ...












_"Well, it's cold over here, and I swear
I wish they'd turn the heat on...." :wink:_

_JJ Walker_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Its finally cold here - or it was cold-ish. So the rain changed to snow, but today it was raining again. The puddles are crusted, but that's it. I had to change my fencing this week so my horse could enter from the other side of the barn. The original entrance is just too muddy now and she has a hoof that is compromised so I really am trying to keep her out of the mud which is just about impossible this year. 

I just want the ground to freeze now. Enough of this wishy-washy stuff. No more rain. I want snow and cold and some SUN!!!! please! Winter can get here anytime for me. Even though we're not 100% ready with wood, I don't care anymore. I want things to be clean and frozen.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not ready for winter... can someone please take it back? We have about 18 inches of snow... Striker still has shoes on and the van needs new tires. I went to my first dressage clinic this past weekend and now I have to wait until spring for the next one. *cries and throws a tantrum* I haven't been able to find winter breeches that fit me and I HATE THE COLD!!!!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> I just want the ground to freeze now. Enough of this wishy-washy stuff. No more rain. I want snow and cold and some SUN!!!! please! Winter can get here anytime for me. Even though we're not 100% ready with wood, I don't care anymore. I want things to be clean and frozen.


I'll try to send you some of our cold. It's -23 (feels like -26) here this morning. Nothing wishy washy about that!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Koolio said:


> I'll try to send you some of our cold. It's -23 (feels like -26) here this morning. Nothing wishy washy about that!


Nope, nothing wishy washy, all good and solid for sure.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I admit I did turn the heating on yesterday evening - it wasn't cold but I needed to dry out some of my boots!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm never ready for winter. And my poor horses that have been living in stalls are getting kicked outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Golden--I'm little over a mile above sea level  So about 5,300 feet


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a little slow at getting ready! I waited till the last warm day before it dropped 30 degrees over night... So I had good timing at least. I got my blankets out of storage, blanket is now on my TB. Put the heated water buckets up, moved the water trough closer to an outlet and plugged the heater in there. Stocked up on bedding and hay. 

It's already so cold lol


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Hmmm. Well, it went below freezing last night and was nippy today. A bit unusual for Nov around here.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Zexious said:


> Golden--I'm little over a mile above sea level  So about 5,300 feet


Is that high enough that you have to adjust cooking times and things because of the altitude?



Missy May said:


> Hmmm. Well, it went below freezing last night and was nippy today. A bit unusual for Nov around here.


A bit nippy, I wish we were still in the realms of a bit nippy, last night I swear you could hear the clanging as the brass monkeys around here went scrabbling around for their suddenly detached extremities.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

DH and I start winter prep in August- no frenzied scurrying for wood/hay/misc supplies at the last minute... it would be the end of us to procrastinate as our winters are 6 to 7 months. Quite similar to our Canadian neighbors..... 
Nothing but_ delight_, however, as great outdoors people we enjoy and embrace winter! Any other region would never do. It's been snowing quite generously here for a few weeks so far


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

everyone on FB 30/45 min or an hour away is posting the few inches they got.. and it still has illuded us.. they can keep it as long as possible LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Just took the dog out for his last potty break before bed. There is a dusting of snow out there!:shock:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

-16F this morning. -8F tomorrow. We're preg testing. This may be the one time the guy with the glove is the lucky one on the crew.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Boots you made me laugh.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh man, -16 is too cold for November.

Where is that El Nino?!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

every time we have record cold snaps for a while.. I keep telling myself is this that global warming everyone is always talking about..LOL


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Run out for a bit. Jump around to stay warm until that does no good. (Though it does make the cows move up the alley pretty well.) Run in for a bit. Tag someone else and they go out.

I passed on an offer to be the "lucky one."


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

boots said:


> -16F this morning. -8F tomorrow. We're preg testing. This may be the one time the guy with the glove is the lucky one on the crew.


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are. :lol:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

:lol: Every cowboys er cowgirls dream. to push their arm in a cows behind, up to their shoulder to see if they are going to me Mommy's. I wonder if that give the women folk cold shivers up their backs like watching a pinota swing to the kahunas does for the men folks.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

RegalCharm said:


> :lol: Every cowboys er cowgirls dream. to push their arm in a cows behind, up to their shoulder to see if they are going to me Mommy's. I wonder if that give the women folk cold shivers up their backs like watching a pinota swing to the kahunas does for the men folks.


Ai! I never thought of that! lol Thank goodness Clear Blue, etc. I reckon women are safe.

I do remember repairing a prolapse in about 3' of snow one spring when I was eight months pregnant and the ranch owner kept walking around, running his hands through his hair saying, "This is just wrong. I don't know if it's insurance for her (me) or a curse." Must've been insurance.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, we got over a foot of snow over the weekend, and freezing rain on the way. Chief has somehow shredded two blankets in two days! So now I need to try and find him a new one.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

There was a bit of snow earlier today, although it all melted away once the mid-day temps rose bringing with it some cold rain.

It's been in the 30's(F) for most of the week, so I can't complain too much.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

It would appear that winter is fully here! Yay! When it starts snowing a bit here and a bit there typically those little snowfalls don't stay. This year, it seems to be staying! I love it!  It's just beautiful outside. The temp is hovering just below freezing - just right to keep things clean and dry. The snow is bright & clean. Even though the sun is still hiding, I'm REALLY glad it has stopped raining.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

How are all you Buffalo, New Yorkers doing? Holy Smokes, you guys got seriously pummeled. I was going to complain about the cold up here in Maine, but now I can't... everyone okay?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Northern, can't believe it, we are going to 0 on Sat. and Sun. For you US folks that's 32* in your lingo. There's just enough snow in the driveway to get slushy. It would be such a shame if it all melted - oh woe. Of course the boys hooves will ball up. Oh well, they'll likely spend a fair amount of time lying down to cool off as it will also be sunny.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My father in law in the UK is convinced that snow in Buffalo is round the corner from us and is worried that we're buried in the stuff.
Getting time to get the heaters out for the water troughs - dread the electric bills once that happens


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Friends use an old bathtub what is really well insulated inside a wooden box. The top covers the entire thing except for a trap door in the middle that allows a horse to get it's head in there. The door is kept closed during the night and opened at daylight. When the horses are done the door is closed again. This cut way down on the costs to heat. I love my frost free hydrant. The horses come to the fence when thirsty so I head out and water then, not too much, then dump what they leave. No heating bill.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Saddlebag, I am dreading the warm days ahead as well. Its going to make such a mess. Can't it just stay -5 until March?

I rarely have problems with snow balling on my horse's feet. Last year (or the year before?) was the only time it happened. I don't know what the difference was. My horses are always barefoot.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

wish it would stay 70-80 year round,with a nice cool breeze,nothing else xD


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

70-80 means biting insects. We Canadians enjoy a reprieve even if it means cooler temps and a little snow.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Northern, if you can make a good hard snowball, that's when the horses hooves create snowballs. Snow has to be a little sticky.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

.........



almost




........ **gulp**


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

AGraceful said:


> wish it would stay 70-80 year round,with a nice cool breeze,nothing else xD


That would be so boring. I enjoy the variety we have. I can't imagine living somewhere where you wear the same clothes 12 months of the year, where you can't ski, skate or snowshoe, where is it always hot, always buggy, there are never snowbanks to dig in, snowmen to build or hills to slide down. Never that wonderful crispness of a early fall morning, with the colourful deciduous leaves, never the refreshing, new smell of spring, never mounds of snow that fall from the branches in sometimes gentle puffs and sometimes heavy wet lumps. Never days of dragging my toes through the snow as I ride. No watching the cats jump from one snowy boot print to the next. No late fall campfires, free of bugs or winter campfires with hot chocolate and marshmallows at break time from cutting wood. No spring days where you see the green coming up through the snow. No laughing at the absurdity of a snowfall in May that cancels the school buses. 

There is just too much that four seasons have to offer: I'd hate to give it up. I would be miserable with 12 months of summer just as I would be miserable with 12 months of winter.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Saddlebag, I know what's needed to make a snowball - whether in my hands on in a hoof. I'm just saying that it never happens to my horses. Other than that one year. I think maybe something had changed in my trimming that year. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

....does this answer the question?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

NorthernMama, we are so different! I do so much better in warmer temps. I loved when i lived in southern Alabama. Going swimming at the lake in November November, no heavy layering, and sunny days. I never missed the snow, the wind, the clouds, the extremely cold weather. I'm happy living where i have to visit the snow. 

Of course, I'm in Ohio now with all the crazy weather we have. I also have seasonal affective disorder and have to load up on vitamin d for 7 months of the year to help ward off the depression that tries to get me every year.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd miss spring and fall especially since it's my favorite season, but I would not miss winter.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Yesterday and today I was sure the boys would have snowballs as it's +1 right now. Nope, no snowballs. The snow was so sticky/slippery I had to put the truck in 4x4 to get over the hill in the driveway. Hay supplier just called so I advised him to do the same. Our two day teaser ends tonight as the daytime temps will graduated down into the mid teens by Wed.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Warm and sloppy here for the next few days... It started yesterday and not expected to get cold again until day after tomorrow. Bah  Everything will be ice.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

It was 50 degrees here in western Wisconsin today... all of our snow melted. I have to say I loved the warm up! Looks like it's back to snow and cold starting tomorrow though.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

when you are a senior citizen you are never ready for winter, the cold, snow.
cleaning snow off the car, sidewalk, driveway but then again you can say your never ready for the summer heat and humidity either. :lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I dread winter. One night last year, I was half an hour late to work because my car was _frozen shut_. It was FROZEN SHUT. Completely encased in ice. I had to chisel the door open, in the dark, in a foot of snow, while my fingers were numb and my feet completely soaked. 

Oh, and it was so cold that the handle on the water pump snapped off. So, for the rest of the winter, I had to fill buckets in the kitchen sink and carry them out to the barn to fill the water trough. 

Hell isn't a pit of fire. It's a dead, white, frozen wasteland, otherwise known as the Midwest. It's completely unfit for human habitation. So no, I am not ready for winter.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Jessabel, keep a bottle of alcohol handy for frozen car doors. Your pump handle snapping reminds me I need to oil the head on the frost-free hydrant. I chuckled at your description of hell.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> I dread winter. One night last year, I was half an hour late to work because my car was _frozen shut_. It was FROZEN SHUT. Completely encased in ice. I had to chisel the door open, in the dark, in a foot of snow, while my fingers were numb and my feet completely soaked.
> 
> Oh, and it was so cold that the handle on the water pump snapped off. So, for the rest of the winter, I had to fill buckets in the kitchen sink and carry them out to the barn to fill the water trough.
> 
> Hell isn't a pit of fire. It's a dead, white, frozen wasteland, otherwise known as the Midwest. It's completely unfit for human habitation. So no, I am not ready for winter.


:lol: That reminds me of the night MDH had to drive me to the hospital for the birth of our first child. We couldn't open the car door due to it being frozen. Luckily we had another vehicle and he was able to get in the driver's side and kick open the passenger door.

And the snapped handle? Yup, only for us it was the door handle when we were bringing in firewood! I'll never get another one of those lever door handles for the high traffic door.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One winter in Wpg. hubby went out to start our pickup. It had been plugged in all night and he let it run for a good twenty minutes. When backing he began to turn the steering wheel and the power steering pump sheared in half. Talk about strong arm steering.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> I dread winter. One night last year, I was half an hour late to work because my car was _frozen shut_. It was FROZEN SHUT. Completely encased in ice. I had to chisel the door open, in the dark, in a foot of snow, while my fingers were numb and my feet completely soaked.
> 
> Oh, and it was so cold that the handle on the water pump snapped off. So, for the rest of the winter, I had to fill buckets in the kitchen sink and carry them out to the barn to fill the water trough.
> 
> Hell isn't a pit of fire. It's a dead, white, frozen wasteland, otherwise known as the Midwest. It's completely unfit for human habitation. So no, I am not ready for winter.


HaHaHa! Too funny! 
Jessabel, if it makes you feel any better, my Styrofoam spigot insulator usually works well until mid-Dec. (or less), and I've been filling my 5 gal buckets from the kitchen sink and hauling them up hill in 3' of snow every year since having horses- but with a smile as I prefer cold weather chores (even with the mishaps) as opposed to summer's heat... Must be the Scandinavian roots!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Northernstar, I got tired of the bucket brigade, back and forth two and three times daily to water two horses. It wasn't an aversion to the exercise, it just didn't make sense so my plumber installed a frost-free hydrant over by the fence, burying the line 8' deep. Now, it's an enjoyable stroll over there. Run the water, wait til they've had their fill, dump the remaining (it's a snow saucer) and stroll back to the house. No frozen tubs, no bucket hauling. 7 years now and no regrets.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I remember visiting my sister in Minnesota. It was so cold that the hairs in your nose froze together and made just the simple act of breathing a challenge.

We all need to move to the Azores. Warm weather, never hot, never cold, beautiful horses, fabulous diving... my bags are packed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Captain, probably no room as all the other winter haters have moved there and everywhere else it's considerably warmer.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Northernstar, I got tired of the bucket brigade, back and forth two and three times daily to water two horses. It wasn't an aversion to the exercise, it just didn't make sense so my plumber installed a frost-free hydrant over by the fence, burying the line 8' deep. Now, it's an enjoyable stroll over there. Run the water, wait til they've had their fill, dump the remaining (it's a snow saucer) and stroll back to the house. No frozen tubs, no bucket hauling. 7 years now and no regrets.


May be worth looking into here someday- It does sound like quite a luxury to be sure! One nice thing is that I have heated water buckets, (16 gal) and run a heavy duty extension down to the pole barn before the 1st snow arrives, so no chipping ice. However, in the future I'd love to have a hydrant installed! The only caveat (despite the deep line) is anything _above_ ground-we're at almost 1,400 ft on a hill with unbelievable Lake Effect and I'd probably need a 'shelter' of sorts around it to keep the hydrant top from freezing... If it's not too costly, I'd definitely like one!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Jessabel said:


> Hell isn't a pit of fire. It's a dead, white, frozen wasteland, otherwise known as the Midwest. It's completely unfit for human habitation. So no, I am not ready for winter.


While this is all TRUE, we do have our weapons:
PIRIT Heated Hose : The Only Cold Weather Heated Hose


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Corporal said:


> While this is all TRUE, we do have our weapons:
> PIRIT Heated Hose : The Only Cold Weather Heated Hose


I must say I've never seen anything like it before- That's really cool! I'll bet the 'starting @ $89.99' is the 12 ft..... I'd need 200' (no kidding) from my spigot to the horse tanks and a big bag of money to fall from the sky to make the purchase possible! haha


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I put the 100 ft long model on my Christmas list. It sells for about $200.00
but it will be worth it, even though that only takes makes 1/2-way to the barn!
I will still have to tote buckets from the basement if it gets down to -20. Not TOO bad bc it's only 5 1/2 steps up to the back door. I've done it before...and I'll do it again.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Northern Star. The hydrant can't freeze unless water is splashed on the handle. There's a plastic pipe within a metal pipe. Part of the head, the handle moves up and down on the pipe so it helps if oil is wiped on the pipe before freeze-up. Just keeps it gliding nicely. My is out in the open exposed to winds and -40. The water doesn't come immediately when the handle is opened which can be a heart stopper. It takes about 3 seconds. Because it drains down below the pipe, the pipe remains empty, nothing to freeze. The caveat is to not turn it off and on like we can a tap or the water below doesn't get a chance to soak into the ground. Mine has an 8' piece of 4" plastic pipe hanging off the head and I move the far end from pail to pail then shut it off. The large diameter pipe drains easily and ice buildup isn't an issue. Mine is at the fence, the closest distance to the house. The horse come to the fence when wanting water, no need for it to be inside as the boys go in and out as they please.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> when you are a senior citizen you are never ready for winter, the cold, snow.
> cleaning snow off the car, sidewalk, driveway but then again you can say your never ready for the summer heat and humidity either. :lol:


LOL I'm about to enter into the next century into an age group that is not normally considered "old" tho I sure feel that way as well! I well used my body :lol: and unfortunately it now lets me know when the good ol' winter season is coming in.

Took some new pictures and here is one of them of our filly. Love that mare so much!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Northernstar said:


> HaHaHa! Too funny!
> Jessabel, if it makes you feel any better, my Styrofoam spigot insulator usually works well until mid-Dec. (or less), and I've been filling my 5 gal buckets from the kitchen sink and hauling them up hill in 3' of snow every year since having horses- but with a smile as I prefer cold weather chores (even with the mishaps) as opposed to summer's heat... Must be the Scandinavian roots!


That sounds awful, but whatever suits you. :wink:
I'm of Scandinavian ancestry as well.  Our Viking ancestors invaded the south for a reason - they wanted to thaw out!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

BTW, the longer the distance the electricity runs the greater the power loss. I had a 50' extension of 12 guage wire and it's wasn't enough to power the floating de-icer. It would barely met a shallow ring in the ice. That's when I went to the hydrant with the buried water line.


----------

